
Updated: Our top 10 term sheet hacks - peter123
http://venturehacks.com/articles/updated-top-10-term-sheet-hacks
======
jmtame
Can we get a definition of the terms and abbreviations used in this? For those
who couldn't watch the show, and aren't lawyers?

~~~
nivi
The best resource on term sheet basics is

[http://www.feld.com/blog/archives/2005/08/term_sheet_seri.ht...](http://www.feld.com/blog/archives/2005/08/term_sheet_seri.html)

<http://www.startupcompanylawyer.com> is also often quite good on the basics.

